# injection timing 3400 Ford



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

How do I check or adjust the injection timing on a 3400 Ford diesel?


----------



## SoldierJohn (Jun 11, 2020)

What pump does it have?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it’s a CAV there’s a line on the pump that lines up w degree marks on the engine block.. the line should be AT or real close to “0”..


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks I'll look for a mark. This is a yellow industrial tractor .if that makes a difference. It makes more noise after the pump rebuild, that's why I wanted to check timing.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

CAV DPA type:
https://gulfsouthequip.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/4000INJPUMP.jpg

Simms inline type:
https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/EcAAAOxyf~hRzF8P/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

It looks like its the CAV type. Thanks for the picture. I'll look for the mark first chance I get. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Very likely that you can get more noise that sound like a diesel knock if your pump was real bad before!!
That could be the normal diesel noise


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

The marks were painted over . It is exactly on the zero mark. I hope it's normal Diesel noise .


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If your concerned that it might be a cylinder knock..??
All ya gotta do is get it to knocking & loosen the steel line AT THE INJECTOR 1 @ a time n listen to see if it goes away.. retighten n move to the next 1..
If u find 1 that makes the noise go away, u might have a problem with an injector..??
In that case, swap the bad injector w one that’s farthest away from it, & redo the test..
If the knock follows the injector, u found your problem.
If they all make the knocking go away, chances r good it’s just a regular old diesel knock..


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

Found a bad injector.will replace.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

DONT get 1 from the web.!!
It won’t work correctly..
Take it or send it to a diesel fuel inj shop.. they’ll put the right nozzle in it and set it to the correct opening pressure..
Especially if your doing just 1..


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Got to mention, if you replace one, Please have all set at a pump room the same time!!!!
Don't just set the one!!!! 
It will bite you in the ...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Amen to that..!!


----------

